# EHU extension cable. What do I need?



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A serious post. I know, hard to believe!  

On our travels one thing that occasionally has caused us slight irritation is we only have one 25M orange EHU Cable. Im off to a CL tomorrow where I have a suspiction we may be limited by where the hookup points are in relation to parking where we want to be. I could do with an extension anyway.

I was thinking I would just go to a local dealer and buy a 25m cable just like the one I have and connect them together when required but I quite like the great big long black ones you see on a reel. The French seem very good at hooking these up to power supplies in the next village to where they are parked.

So if I make up my own can I just buy a decent size cable on a reel from a DIY place and get the blue ends from a motorhome dealer?

What do others do and is there anything I should look out for to avoid blowing myself up?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Why not get another 25m cable, keep one whole and cut the other into 2 around 10m and 15m and add blue connectors to the cut ends.
You then have 50m (if you ever need it), 40m, 35m, 25m, 15m and 10m by combining the relevant short ones.
This saves the problem of a too long cable wound on a real heating up and melting.
You can buy waterproof overs to put over the joined connectors. 
James


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Barryd

Best to buy one already made up, they cost about the same as the parts and they have been tested. You should really use orange 'high viz' artic cable, but I do have a black one and nothings been said.

The cables simply plug into each other to extend, some people worry about voltage drop over 50m, I dont. One thing that I would always ensure is that the cable is not used whilst on the reel as it will result in it overheating eventually, which could cause a fire etc. Saw this on a site in Castleton earlier in the year, the cable to a caravan had melted on a reel and fused together, repeated atempts to hold the trip up didnt seem to work for some odd reason! 

The other thing to do is to cut off 12" of cable and fit a new socket plug with the live and netural wires swapped over. Also a round socket to square 3 pin adaptor is useful, allowing you to use the cable as an extension and to test the cable / supply prior to use.

The fittings are common on Ebay.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno how you have managed Barry.
I must have at least 250m. of extension cables in the storage. A 100m. 2 x 50m. Various shorter lengths and adaptors.

Can never have too many.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I have all the testers and adaptors etc. I didn't even consider the Hi Viz element! Wondered why they were orange. I thought it was to do with voltage.

If I just get another orange 25M and hook the two together, one end will be the end with the sprung flap on it and the other will be the end that normally goes into the post (blue ends). Im guessing that these will be water proof and ok to lay on the ground / grass. I am assuming this because these ends are often exposed outside when plugged into hookup points but we all know assumption is the mother of all F ups.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Regarding the overheating of coiled extensions. For a quid or two more you can get an extension reel with a thermal cutout. Low current fine to use wound up. Bang up the current to danergous levels and the heat generated will trip the cut out.

The reset is a simple push button. Unwind and reset and off you go  

Dick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Barry, don't worry about blue plugs getting wet. Thats what Tesco bags were invented for.

Ray.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i cut my extra 25m cable in half and fitted 13amp uk plug and socket on the cut ends i can therefore use as ,
blue extension lead to van with 13amp coupled
13amp extension lead in the garden with blue sockets coupled
plug the van in to domestic supply at daughters etc using one half,

on reflection should have done the uneven cut giving one10mt & one 15 mt lead


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks folks. Ray. The Tesco bag trick sounds good.

We are often off hookup but there has been a few occasions where its not been ideal.

So is 50m about as far as you should go then? I reckon thats more than enough.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

As I mentioned you can buy covers to put over the joint but tesco bags are what I use and stand it on a brick to lift it out of any puddles that could form or 10 bricks if in the UK.
Also I am sure a wipe of Vaseline around the plug would keep the moisture out.
James


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

As discussed, much better to have a couple of cables, rather than a single long one. 

Believe there was a fatality in a caravan not so long ago, because a partially wound-up cable placed under the van overheated and caught alight.

Having two cables available removes the temptation to not undo one very long one.

Mike


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think two would be best. Maybe forget the reel. Ill probably just use the old 25m one 90% of the time but will just get another the same just in case.

I always try and make sure the cable is not wound up.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

I also connect two 25m cables together via their sockets and also as said I put bag over them if weather is very wet. No problem.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

After trying all sorts of combinations I have two 25m cables which can be joined together. I have fitted a blue connector to the side of my garage for home hook-up and after trying all sorts of reels, drums and other storage devices I have ended up with a rope with a loop at each end, I coil the cable up over my arms and slip the rope through the middle and through its own loop to hang up and store. This also eliminates the overheating possibilities when in use.
I also carry a three way splitter so that on occasions I can tap into another hook-up line.
Alan


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Thermal cutout or not, NEVER EVER LEAVE A CABLE CARRYING 240VOLTS WOUND ON A REEL.
Gerry


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

GerryD said:


> Thermal cutout or not, NEVER EVER LEAVE A CABLE CARRYING 240VOLTS WOUND ON A REEL.
> Gerry


Very logical statement gerry, thanks for all your information you have given this year, whishing you and your family happy christmas and a good new year...


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We just carry 2 25m cables had to use them both on a few sites in europe also got one of these to keep the water out

http://www.reimo.com/en/82043-cee_safebox_kabelsafe_mit_schloss/


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Carry the 25m orange jobby that came with the van, made myself up 3 others 10, 15 & 20 metres using the much more pliable Blue Arctic cable, easier to work with and coil up in winter.

All bases covered really, never ever had to join all 4 yet! the 15m probably is the most used,


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Thermal cutout or not, NEVER EVER LEAVE A CABLE CARRYING 240VOLTS WOUND ON A REEL.
> Gerry


I agree but . . .

how come many of the vans we see abroad often have metal cable reels with very long (50m+) black cables under the van usually with less than half uncoiled.

I can only assume they don't use high current equipment over there :?

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks again.

I like the splitter idea. Will have to get one of those as there has been the odd occasion where we have been on Aires where there wasnt enough points.

The last time this happened in France we were desperate for a charge so bribed our next door neighbour with bottles of beer who then produced a three way splitter. We became friends as a result. Lovely bloke. Problem was it was a three way which he somehow rigged to his socket on the side of his van not the EHU point. Another French van pulled in later on and walked up to his van and just plugged in!! I thought I was a cheeky sod!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Make em up yerself Barry................................


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Thanks. I have all the testers and adaptors etc. I didn't even consider the Hi Viz element! Wondered why they were orange. I thought it was to do with voltage.
> 
> If I just get another orange 25M and hook the two together, one end will be the end with the sprung flap on it and the other will be the end that normally goes into the post (blue ends). Im guessing that these will be water proof and ok to lay on the ground / grass. I am assuming this because these ends are often exposed outside when plugged into hookup points but we all know assumption is the mother of all F ups.


They are not really waterproof. Keep the joint off the ground and wrap it up well. Damp in the plug/socket could cause the ELT on the campsite pole to trip.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

safariboy said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I have all the testers and adaptors etc. I didn't even consider the Hi Viz element! Wondered why they were orange. I thought it was to do with voltage.
> ...


This is what I dont understand though. The same connections are often used on the EHU posts both here and abroad and are exposed to the elements although as you say off the ground. What about nicking a traffic cone and putting that over it. Ahh bugger. I was doing so well an all!


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

The standard blue plugs and sockets are rated under Ingress Protection standards to IP44 which means they can withstand sprayed or splashed water to a greater degree than any form of rain that can be thrown at them, so the use of Tesco bags or any other enclosures for protection from the weather is superfluous. 

However products with this level of protection are not designed to withstand immersion in water or other liquids so the connection point should not be left where puddles might form. Raising above ground level by placing on a brick as has been suggested or else draping along a fence/hedge or similar is to be recommended.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

This can be a bit of a tricky subject and its all because of two things, SAFETY and VOLTAGE DROP.

1) 25M is the maximum length one should have for a hookup lead which uses 1.5 sq mm cable - and they all do. This is because the voltage drop in the cable will start to become significant if you are running near the rating of the hookup connector. Both the main UK camping / caravan clubs lay out all sites so that you are never more than 25M away from a hookup point.

2) A 50M long cable should use 2.5 sq mm cable size which is a tad chunky and heavy as well as more expensive.

3) The arrangement for joining a motorhome to a camp site hookup relies on both of the junction points ensuring that the connector is secured well off the ground and in such an attitude that water cannot enter the connector electrics.

4) Having two 25M leads joined mid way is wrong because there is no way of ensuring that the middle junction does not wake up in a puddle after an overnight rainstorm.

5) Even having a nice cable reel under the van with a very short joining lead is wrong because one can wake up with the van sat in a puddle after overnight rain.

6) With the benefit of this hindsite one might assume that common sence would prevail but alas it does not.

Yes there are lots of ways to do what you desire but all rely on us humans to ensure they are intrinsically safe.

The picture below demonstrates that even professionals can get it very wrong and yes this lot was LIVE at the time.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Barry, you could always do what I did and work for the CC as a warden!! Not uncommon to come across one hidden in the long grass when mowing and OOPS! After replacing it the old bits left over make really handy short extentions with a couple of new ends   .

Seriously though NEVER leave cables wound up, they act as a coil like a heating coil and can catch fire. Also if you have to join two cables, lift it off the ground.On a bucket, step, anything to get it raised. Not unusual to see the join in the middle of a puddle after a nights heavy rain. The joints are sealed, but they aint that good.

All the best,

Gary.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Clive and Gary for that info.

I Think we are very low users of power so despite it being not advised to go over 25m clive in theory as long as we are not running at the full load of the post it should be ok?

I doubt its something we would have to do often but it would sometimes be useful.

The thread has been useful to me as I now know to make sure any join is covered and more importantly raised.

I knew about the coil thing and even if I had got a reel I would have wound the whole lot out but as a previous poster said you often see them hooked up abroad with loads of cable on the reel and usually when its hot outside as well.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This thread has given you a lot of helpful info Barry.

It will be useful when your village eventually gets an electric supply.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Ebay item 360528624446


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I always DIY and use the Blue low temperature cables for the HU, supposed to be more flexible in low temperatures. For the generator I use Yellow cables again DIY. Wiring is simples.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Using a 50 m cable is very unlikely to cause any problems with voltage loss and will not be unsafe.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

pneumatician said:


> I always DIY and use the Blue low temperature cables for the HU, supposed to be more flexible in low temperatures. For the generator I use Yellow cables again DIY. Wiring is simples.


Yep the blue arctic cable is quoted better in cold temperatures, it's designed for inside and outside at 110 volts (yellow) and for the blue arctic cable it's only complyent at 240 volts for inside use the better cable for outside use is the black HO7R cable just my view hope that helps....


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Not about EHU but when in Dresdon on site the German fellow next door had his grey water pipes from van to disposal which was about 30m away . these pipes were interlocking about 50mm dia, he had a bundle of them in the locker.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

clive1821 said:


> pneumatician said:
> 
> 
> > I always DIY and use the Blue low temperature cables for the HU, supposed to be more flexible in low temperatures. For the generator I use Yellow cables again DIY. Wiring is simples.
> ...


Onboard ship we tended to use the Blue Arctic cables on deck (outdoors) in cold conditions, its desigened for outdoor use

http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Main_In...rctic++cable&gclid=CISY67LBrrQCFQzKtAod2RcAXA


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

selstrom said:


> Using a 50 m cable is very unlikely to cause any problems with voltage loss and will not be unsafe.


It has already been stated earlier in the thread that a 50m cable of the same grade as the 25m will suffer a significant voltage drop, Most people on here would trust the poster's knowledge rather than a statement that "it is unlikely". Secondly, there are many cases that will prove that a wound 25m cable is a fire hazard, let alone a 50m reel. Some of those cases have ended in serious injury and at least one fatality.
Many years ago the effect of voltage drop was proven to the Caravan Club when they asked expert opinion regarding the safety of microwave ovens in caravans. It was proven that without correct installation of site electrics the voltage drop at the outlet could be sufficient to render the appliance unsafe.
In view of this, the advice of an expert should always be heeded.
Gerry


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

MOTORHOMING STAR TIP

Don't waste good beer money on one of those special cable zip up bags either. An ASDA, (or similar supermarket) "Bag for Life" is just the job and costs around 50p- £1.00. They are also good for water hose storage, BBQ charcoal and for general toolage where a toolbox would be to inflexible.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If I have done the sums right the figures look like this for a 50m cable:

1.5 sq mm the voltage drop for at 16A will be 17.9V or 11V at 10A.
The power loss would be 286W at 16A. so a coiled cable is not a good idea.

2.5 sq mm gives a voltage drop of 10V at 16A which is less of a problem. The power loss in the cable would be 56W so a coil is less of a problem but still not a good idea.

The largest voltage drop is about 8% which is within the legal range (and so your equipment should cope) the required range is 230V ±10%

My fridge cuts out and gives a warning at 230±20%. It has only done so once and that was in Morocco (and were certainly were not using anything like 16A!)

BUT how much of this drop is taken up by the camp site?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Many thanks for these in depth replies. As with most things to do with motorhoming it's not as straight forward as you first think!

I probably will get an extension for emergency use only and an Asda bag for life which should make me look more up market on cc Cl sites than the Tesco freebie bag! 

Anyway. Arrived on the Cl on the east coast having sailed here in the van rather than driven. So much water hardly saw the road. Only us here and plenty if Hookups near where we want to be so all fine!

747. That's a splendid idea. The gas street lights are being replaced with electrickery ones for Christmas so hoping I can wire the new extension cable into that and run the house of that. I just need to buy some electric appliances.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*connections*

If I need to join two leads I use the proper blue plug/socket. But to me the most important thing is to make sure they don't get wet by falling of a brick or anything else they are rested on.

I use a brass rod, the kind you get with outdoor garden lanterns, rather like a shepherds crook. This is shortened so when pushed into the ground it's about 10 ins above the grass. the connectors are simply held on the top of the crook with a cable tie. They are not going anywhere.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Get one like this guy's extension cable -


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

BLUE Arctic grate insulation
ORANGE Normal PUR insulation normally associated with 240 volt supplies
YELLOW PUR insulation. Is this not normally associated with 110 volt supplies??

C.


----------

